# What are the options for shrink wrap?



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

I have octagon bee bars and rectangular bars too. I need some kind of wrapping that will preserve the soap and scent nicely since I like to make a batch and then store bars for later use.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know about the bee bars - are they the milky way mold ones with the honey comb?

I use Dan's bands at www.the-sage.com for my 2.5 x 3.5 x 1 inch bars and they work great!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, they are the bee bars. In a kind of round shape. Can shrink wrap do that as well as the rectangular bars?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I think you would have to buy the tubing and seal around the open edges first with a sealer...I've never done it, but I think that is how you are supposed to do it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

There are two types:

National Shrink Wrap (http://www.nationalshrinkwrap.com/default.asp)- The shrink wrap experts for soapers. Speak to Art Marko, the owner who knows all there is to know about shrink-wrapping soaps. Much of their equipment is designed by them for the Bath/Body care packaging industry. Starter Kits are available with polyolifin film

Complete Packaging and Supplies - New York based company -- Speak to Jeff who will be more than happy to take orders on the phone for PVC as well as Polyolifin. They are reachable at 1(800)-269-7872

Saratoga Scents (http://www.saratogascents.com/)- Smell through shrink wrap

Essence Supply (http://www.essencesupply.com/shrink/shrink.html)-Pictures and instructions

Uline (http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_2455.asp?desc=Economy+Shrink+Wrap+System )- Starter kits (shrink film has to be purchased separately),PVC and polyolifin film available


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for links, Sondra. I'll check them out.


----------

